# International Driving Permit (IDP)



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

The British Embassy in Ankara website advice is "If you wish to drive in Turkey, you are required to carry either an International Driving Permit issued in the UK or a notarised copy, in Turkish, of your Driving Licence. "
But the AA (which is the issuing authority for IDP in the UK) website says of Turkey: "UK driving licences valid for 90 days." and "An IDP is compulsory for holders of driving licenses not incorporating a photograph and also recommended for photocard licence holders." 
So which is correct? Any definitive recent advice would be appreciated. I hold a UK photocard licence and may hire a car on my next visit to Turkey. 
I am wondering if it's like the UAE where it is not clear cut: usually you can hire a car without the IDP but police could ask for it if you are involved in an accident.
P.S. I already know about driving standards in Turkey.


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

The current the advice on the website of the UK embassy in Ankarra is as follows:

Do I need a Turkish driving licence?
No you don’t if your driving licence is in the new style with photo. If not, you need to apply to the local Traffic Registration Office (Trafik Tescil Müdürlüğü) located at Emniyet Müdürlüğü (Department of Security Office). Further information is available on www.e-turkiye.gov.tr

http://ukinturkey.fco.gov.uk/en/help-for-british-nationals/living-in-turkey/retirement-checklist

Which basically means that as you hold a current new style UK licence you do not have a problem.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

It looks like there is contradictory advice on the same website! I found this on a different page "If you wish to drive in Turkey, you are required to carry either an International Driving Permit issued in the UK or a notarised copy, in Turkish, of your Driving Licence."(page is dated "Still current at: 28 September 2012")
The British Embassy in Turkey Turkey travel advice
Hoping the other page you found has the correct information (although that is "Last updated at 11:03 (UK time) 2 Aug 2011")


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes I see what you mean The problem here is that there are rules, then there is advice, and then there is what actually happens, and in the latter case this varies according to where you are in Turkey.
The RAC advise that you only need an IDP if you are staying here more than 3 months, which is the same advice given to you by the AA. So if you are just coming for a holiday and want to hire a car I really don't think you have an issue.
However, if you are concerned then I guess the best solution is to obtain an IDP and then you know you won't have a problem wherever you are.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I'd normally cover my options as you suggest but since the first question is which type of licence (and there is no advice on what type since the AA/RAC say it is not required for Turkey). So I can't proceed anyway. Conversations with others in Turkey seem to confirm the IDP is not required for visitors.


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

AlexDhabi said:


> I'd normally cover my options as you suggest but since the first question is which type of licence (and there is no advice on what type since the AA/RAC say it is not required for Turkey). So I can't proceed anyway. Conversations with others in Turkey seem to confirm the IDP is not required for visitors.


What the AA & RAC are talking about is a standard full driving license of the latest type (i.e. a photocard) which entitles you to drive a car in the UK. 
If you are a resident in Turkey and if you own a car then it is different but to simply hire a car for a few days or weeks really should not present any difficulties with your UK photocard licence.


----------

